#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  EOR study in Lab

## E.omara

please friend do you know what the common lab tests to choose the most suitable EOR methods.

See More: EOR study in Lab

----------


## 06pg22

Lab study costs for each run. Selection or Screening is performed first to filter out appropriate EOR method. Then Lab study is conducted and then pilot or full field application.
See Taber's paper in this regard on OnePetro.org

----------

